# 1 frozen blasto



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello girls, just after a bit of advice. I'm on the 2ww at the moment with our 1st IVF cycle. We didn't get many eggs and as a result only had 1 blasto to freeze. It's a top quality one I've been told. Just been reading on here about embies not surviving the thaw, eek, hadn't considered that option. Is it quite common for them to not make the thaw?  Was hoping (if this cycle fails) to go straight for FET but I guess it's not that straight forward.  

Does anyone know of any BFPs from 1 frozen blasto/embie?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The percentage of those that survive the thaw is about 60-70%...just got all our papers for starting FET in August and this was quoted...I'm assuming this is same for either embie or blasto although someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Good luck...hopefully you won't be needing FET...stay positive about this cycle whilst you're still in the 2ww !!!    

Natasha


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Natasha!! 
Jxxx


----------

